# What media do you use in your canister



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm curious what kind of media people use in their Canister filter besides the basic activated carbon. I saw a post a while back and I can't find it. Someone was talking about their Filstar xp3. They said it was great cause you can chose your own filter media and he didn't use any carbon.

I recently switched to a canister.... I was running a penguin bio wheel+underground. I switched to canister Filstar xp3+penguin bio wheel.

So i'm wondering does anyone use a mixture of different types of Biological media.

Does anyone use any special mixture of activated carbon + something like that denitrate media type stuff. Or maybe no carbon at all and just double up on the biological....Etc

Thanks...BA


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm using filter sponges, Rowaphos and Symbiont.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

On my Magnum I run filter floss the I have my basket lined with scotchbright scrubbing pads and the it is filled with more floss. The magnum has a different design but Im sure you can do something similar. It is by far what I have found to be the best mechanical filter media out for the cost. It does just as good if not better than a Micron cartridge but cost way less.


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Interesting...
So Werner you don't have any "biological filter media" or carbon? You use the mechanical to build your bacteria? 
And Chris...you don't run carbon either. I had to look up the symboint and didn't find much on it. Looks like it helps with the nitrates too.

I think this can be an interesting thread. There seems to be so many creative ways to set up the canister...

Cool keep'em comming


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

In my one XP3, I use the provided sponges, and filled the two empty trays with Matrix.

In the second XP3, I again used the provided sponges, the first tray up from the sponge is bioballs, and the second tray up is the Marineland ceramic rings.

I have quilt batting for my polishing material in both, and I don't use carbon in any of my filters. I haven't used any medication in years, and see no other use for carbon in my tanks, unless I have money to blow every two weeks! :lol:

I set both filters up as mechanical and bio filtration because I still haven't figured out how to get water to flow through the mechanical filter and then into the bio filter :thumb:


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

*TOP:*
Bio-chem zorb 
Micron Pad
*MIDDLE:*
Bio-stars
Ceramic Rings
*BOTTOM:*
30ppi foam
20ppi foam

I used the bio-chem zorb because it came free, it's never been replaced since I chucked it, but it did keep the water clearer when I had a lot of new driftwood in there - I had it stacked with wood but the water was crystal clear.

I don't see the need for carbon unless you need to remove meds, if you have discoloured water due to excessive leaching from driftwood I'd use the bio-chem zorb stuff again, it was pretty impressive on creating that clarity (seemed more efficient than carbon), but it's not essential. I believe the bio zorb has some carbon in it anyway.


----------



## Mike Mirto (Feb 14, 2008)

I have two magnum 350's on my 75gal. One has ceramic rings(for bio filtration) the other has crushed coral/argonite(for PH buffering) I use a UV sterilizer instead of carbon.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Baraccus said:


> Interesting...
> So Werner you don't have any "biological filter media" or carbon? You use the mechanical to build your bacteria?
> And Chris...you don't run carbon either. I had to look up the symboint and didn't find much on it. Looks like it helps with the nitrates too.
> 
> ...


I got lots of rocks, sand and a foam background. I dont throw away the scotch bright pads but I know those alone arent just holding my bio filter so I can only guess that its the foam background and decor. If I need to use chemical medias like carbon or products like purigen I will but thats I use 24/7!


----------



## birkasgeri (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi there!

Does anyone have any experience or opinion about this kinda filter medium. It's a kind of ceramic ring from quartzite glass.[/img]

"●Natural quartzite using a high temperature production process to ensure solid formation.
●Contain stable and beneficial chemical elements such as oxidized calcium, magnesium, potassium and sodium to help in creating a natural water condition.
●Its dense and unique tissue structure creates an enormous space for bacteria colonization which is many times larger when compared to traditional bio-media.
●The hollow structure helps in distributing smooth water flow through the filter.
●Offers excellent biological filtration ability to assure the best water quality."

:-?


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Some interesting media combos. I'm gonna do some research and change up my media combo. Right now I'm just running the foam sponges, Ceramic rings and the carbon bag that came with it. The combo possibilities are endless I guess a little research will help put together a nice combo. I'm looking at that Matrix or de-nitrate. Anybody else have any experience with that??


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Did some research and took into account some of your setups.
I have Filstar XP 3 on my 90g along with a penguin HOB. and an XP2 on my 60g along with a whisper HOB.

Set up my media like this:

The HOB's are set up just like the box instructions say. But I I don't think I'll run any carbon once I run out of what I have. Although I think the carbon containers provide nice mechanical filtration.

The XP canisters have the sponges that came with the filter on the bottom. Then a Mixture of Ceramic rings and some Matrix from Seachem. I put as much as I can fit and still get a good seal on the baskets. The XP3 has 3 baskets so the little I couldn't fit in the second basket, I put in the 3rd. Then I have some activated carbon that I bought in bulk and put in a media bag.

We'll see how it all works. That martix seems to be good stuff for biological filtration. Not sure if it will eliminate some Nitrates like it advertises but if it does....I think it'll just be the icing on the cake....

This thread helped me and I hope it helps anyone else looking to customize their media in a canister filter.....


----------



## jboogerfinger (Apr 16, 2005)

3 fluvals; the water flow order goes like this, sponge, floss (bottom), then the rest matrix (uppers). The carbon is a waste of space, plus you would have to break down your canister monthly to replace it to be effective anyway.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Ceramic rings, crushed lava rock, bio-stars, sponge pads


----------

